# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Left 4 Dead 2 + The Passing + The Sacrifice (2010)

## wezzy21

*Жанр*: Action FPS
*Разработчик*: Valve Software
*Издательство*: Valve Software
*Тип релиза*: RePack
*Лекарство*: присутствует
*Язык интерфейса*: русский (текст и звук) и английский
*Размер*: 7,78 Гб

Представляю Вашему вниманию вторую часть шутера Left 4 Dead, признанного многими изданиями лучшей игрой в своем жанре. В это издание входит оригинальная часть Left 4 Dead 2 и два тотальных дополнения "The Passing" и "The Sacrifice". В 20 раз больше зомби!

*Особенности RePack`a*:
- Ничего не вырезано
- Медиа-контент не перекодирован
- Автоустановка доп. ПО
- Вресия игры - 2.0.6.7 (4490)
- Полностью идентична лицензионной копии от Акеллы

Left 4 Dead 2 - The Passing DLC
- Новая однопользовательская и кооперативная компания, в которой четверка выживших из L4D2 встретится с героями первой игры
- Новое оружие: клюшка для гольфа и М-60
- Новый класс зомби-босса (падшие выжившые)
- Новая версия AI - Director 2.0, которая позволяет "режиссеру" изменять по своему усмотрению погодные эффекты, перемещать объекты, изменяя маршрут движения, увеличивать количество врагов, а так же произвольно генерировать звуковые эффекты
- Новые мультиплеерные режимы игры, называющиеся Mutations; это набор разнообразных модов, сильно разнообразящих игровой процесс; всего запланировано появление 20 мутаций – от режима Realism Versus до Chainsaw Massacre, дающего игрокам бензопилы с неограниченным запасом топлива;

Left 4 Dead 2 - Sacrifice
Напомним, что "Sacrifice" - приквел к "The Passing", рассказывающий о приключениях оригинальной четвёрки во время их пути на юг. В дополнение к расширению сюжета игры, "Sacrifice" предлагает новый тип финалов - "жертвенный геймплей", в котором игроки должны решить кого из своих друзей они принесут в жертву во имя спасения остальных. Сюжет дополнения рассказывает о событиях, произошедших с Биллом, Зои, Луисом и Френсисом после эвакуации их военными (финал карты Кровавая жатва).
*
Минимальные системные требования*:
- Операционная система: Windows XP, Vista, 7
- Процессор: Intel Pentium 4 3.0 ГГц или аналогичный AMD
- ОЗУ: 1 Гб (2 Гб для Vista и 7)
- Видеокарта: GeForce 6600 или ATI X800 с поддержкой Shader model 2.0
- Звуковое устройство, совместимое с DirectX 9.0с
- Свободного места на HDD: 12 Гб

*Установка*:
1. Смонтировать образ в программу эмулятор (Alcohol 120% или Daemon Tools)
2. Установить
3. Скопировать с заменой содержимое папки Crack в папку с игрой
4. Приятной игры!
Скриншоты*Скрытый текст*

*[Letitbit]* - скачать
*[Vip-file]* - скачать
*[Shareflare]* - скачать
*[DepositFiles]* - (частями) 1 2 3 4

----------


## Lopaw

Интересно

----------


## wezzy21

> Интересно


Харе флудить:rtfm:

----------

